# Port Mansfield Wade Fishing Spots



## breeds13 (Sep 2, 2020)

Fishing on my uncle's boat/team for his company fishing tournament in Port Mansfield, TX at the end of April. Have fished it with him the past couple of years but pretty much everyone, including him, likes to drift fish. I personally prefer to wade fish and that's all I typically do around the Port O'Connor, Rockport and Corpus Christi area. Not very knowledgeable with the Port Mansfield area as I have only fished it a couple times and those times being out of a boat. Was wondering if anyone knew any good wade fishing spots I could try out while I'm down there.


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

That whole west side is good hard sand,we like the fence lines,lots of good guts in there. Gotta hit it early am as usually after lunch the wind picks up and beats up that side. Theres a spot called the oak motts up towards the land cut that usually holds fish. I like to start bout 100 yards from a point and wade up to it and down the back side,caught my pb 30"r 2 yrs ago around that time.


----------



## lathamd (Jul 8, 2015)

Try this website http://www.stxmaps.com/go/port-mansfield-fishing.html

The west side going north all the way to gladis hole. These spots are a good place to start and from there look for bait. Hope this helps


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

South side is doable as well.. Thing about going north is the wind is at your back while your fishing. But don't overlook south of the harbor as well.


----------

